# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам колокол(рында)

## slavik71

Продам колокол(рында)
Диаметр 9,5 см
350 грн
Возможна доставка Новой почтой,оплата при получении
*тел.0672958268*

----------


## slavik71

*колокол(рында)
Диаметр 12 см
450 грн*

----------


## kosia

какой вес и кто произволитель

----------


## slavik71

какой вес не знаю,неначем взвесит
производитель не известен
сделана из латуни,звучит хорошо

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

Диаметр 12см-430 грн

Диаметр 9,5см-330 грн

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

Диаметр 9,5см-320 грн

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## Олсор

Диаметр 10см - http://kupisuvenir.com.ua/product/rynda-iz-latuni_q2/
Диаметр 12см - http://kupisuvenir.com.ua/product/rynda-iz-latuni_1k/

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

*Диаметр 9,5см-300 грн*

----------


## slavik71

Диаметр 15см-450 грн

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## Bah1995

Сильная вещь! Удачной продажи!

----------


## slavik71

> Сильная вещь! Удачной продажи!


 Спасибо на добром слове

----------


## slavik71

*Диаметр 12см-400 грн*

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71



----------


## slavik71

up/

----------


## slavik71

up/

----------


## slavik71

*тел.0672958268*

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

Диаметр 15,5 см-460 грн.Цена окончательная.

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## Mane4ka

красивые

----------


## yuriy79

12-300 заберу

----------


## slavik71

12,5 см-410 грн

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71



----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## белодонна

Добрый вечер! очень хочу колокол 15 см получить от вас...вы в каком городе живете? В Одессу можете доставить новой почтой? Адрес новой почты отделение 32 Фонтанская дорога 121, Анна Белодон тел 097 353 00 65 Жду!!!!!

----------


## slavik71

Я завтра Вам позвоню.Или Вы звоните 0672958268.
Сегодня уже поздно для звонков.

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71



----------


## slavik71

*Диаметр 15,5 см-460 грн*

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

15,5 см-460 грн
тел 0672958268

----------


## Dimon_Odessa

какой самый не большой и почем ?

----------


## slavik71

> какой самый не большой и почем ?


  На последнем фото,других нет
 диаметр 15,5 см-460 грн

----------


## slavik71



----------


## she-wolf

Где можно посмотреть в Одессе? Каков торг?

----------


## slavik71

460 грн без торга. Остальное отписал в личку

----------


## Баба Дуся

ээх хорошаа рында)))

----------


## Natarulit

> Сильная вещь! Удачной продажи!


  И цена адекватная

----------


## Светочка)

рында еще в продаже?какая цена и размеры?

----------


## slavik71

В продаже. Размеры на последнем фото. 460 грн

----------


## Светочка)

Где можно посмотреть?

----------


## slavik71

Ответил в личку

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## Nefelhiem

Рынды каких диаметров есть в продаже?

----------


## slavik71

Есть такая, но цена может изменятся в связи с ростом валюты
Больше фото могу выслать на ел.почту
тел 0672958268

----------


## Аля05

Добрый день. Что у вас есть в наличии и где можно посмотреть?

----------


## slavik71

Добрый день. Есть только диаметр 15,5 см. Остальное ответил в личку

----------


## шахтер донецк

что есть в наличии?цена

----------


## slavik71

Есть только диамерт по низу 15, 5 см

----------


## Vlad xxx

где находится? цена на сегодня какая???

----------


## slavik71

Тернополь. 50 $. Высылаю Новой почтой

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## Отец Олександр

актуально??

----------


## slavik71

> актуально??


  Да

----------


## fontan_boy

Маленькие ожидаются?

----------


## slavik71

> Маленькие ожидаются?


 Пока есть только 15, 5 см

----------


## fontan_boy

за 1000 грн отдадите? 15,5 см

----------


## slavik71

> за 1000 грн отдадите? 15,5 см


 Извините, нет

----------


## fontan_boy

1100? ))

----------


## slavik71

Извините 50 дол. минимум

----------


## slavik71

актуально

----------


## slavik71

актуально.

----------


## slavik71

актуально.

----------


## slavik71



----------


## slavik71

Можно писать или звонить на вайбер тел. 067 29 58 268

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

up

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------


## slavik71

ап

----------

